# Hank Hanegraff and Arminianism



## tdowns (Jan 1, 2005)

I\'ve read some of the posts in regards to Hank\'s positions and know he holds to a \"If found in Jesus you are the Elect?\" Or something like that. 

I have not heard him speak out against Calvinism lately, I\'ve read what some here have said about that. I did here him the other day answer a question about Arminianism.

In a nut shell, and I may be wrong here, but what I believe he said, was that he doesn\'t take a hard stance against Arminianism, even though he disagrees with it, 

---because the Arminian\'s goal (or one of them) was to uphold the Sovereignty of God.----

I don\'t remember him giving an example of this, and I\'m wondering how is that possible? As stated on the Fatalism vs Calv. post, seems Arminianism leads to God at some point in time, not knowing, and waiting on his creation to make decisions, which then could lead to Open Theism. How can this be consistent with What Hank was saying? 

Anybody know the history (or a rationale) in regards to why Arminianists would think their doctrines uphold the Sovereignty of God?

Thanks,

TD

P.S. The reason I ask this and the \"Is Arminianism another gospel?\" thread is how do we handle our \"Brothers in Christ\" who strongly hold to and preach this position. From that other thread, it seems there are differences in opinion on this. Matthew and Scott B. seem to fall on side of, we should be witnessing to them, or at least calling heresy--Heresy! 
Fred seems to say, it\'s wrong, but within the realm of being in the true church. Some would say we should do the same for RC.

Should we treat Arminians (anybody who says we have to help with the salvation process, synergists) like Mormons, or like believers in error?

TD


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 1, 2005)

"Anybody know the history (or a rationale) in regards to why Arminianists would think their doctrines uphold the Sovereignty of God?"

Well for one, everyone KNOWS God is sovereign so nobody wants to say they hold to a view that opposes this. Their thinking is simply inconsistent and is not drawn out to its logical conclusion.

For instance, Hank says that the way "God hardens Pharoah's heart" is that He keeps giving Pharoah chance after chance to repent. Because he remains obstinate to God's miracles, he grows more hardened after each one. God is the one who "does it" in the sense that He is offering the opportunity (which Pharoah declines). I don't find this argumentation compelling in the least.

He (Hank) also says that God gives EVERYONE the chance to respond to the Gospel. How? Because everyone has the "light of creation" and those who "respond to that light" are given more light. So the aboriginee who has never heard of Christ "responds to the light he has been given" and thus a missionary is sent to him so he'll have an opportunity to respond to the further "light" (revelation of Jesus Christ). Again, I love Hank, but I find his thinking on this very unconvincing. 

On a postive note, I heard him refuting Dispensationalism the other day!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2005)

> I heard him refuting Dispensationalism the other day!



THen he can't be all bad now can he?!:bigsmile:


----------



## tdowns (Jan 1, 2005)

Again, I love Hank, but I find his thinking on this very unconvincing. 

On a postive note, I heard him refuting Dispensationalism the other day! [/quote]


I agree, I hope he continues to grow in his understanding of the doctrines of Grace.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > I heard him refuting Dispensationalism the other day!
> ...




I knew you'd like that, Adam! :bigsmile:


----------



## Robin (Jan 2, 2005)

Hannegraff receives lots of money from the Arminian churches he speaks at and sells his teaching materials. No way is he going to jeopardize that relationship.

Walter Martin would be grieved to see where CRI has gotten to.

A former Dutch Reformed, Hannegraff is a "shooting star" ...from at least obvious evidence, is caught up in greed and pride....playing both "fields towards the middle."

Things continue to get more interesting....

Robin


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> Anybody know the history (or a rationale) in regards to why Arminianists would think their doctrines uphold the Sovereignty of God?



We have other threads on Hank's personal problems so I'll just deal with this question. Arminians claim they defend the soveriegnty of God by redefining it. They limit God's soveriegnty to nature, and/or to his kingly rule over us (which we voluntarily submit to). Though those elements are there in the true definition, there is far more, mainly that God controls everything, not just nature, but even the acts and wills of men through secondary causes. And Arminianism doesn't understand God's soveriegnty through His immutable decrees.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jan 2, 2005)

Arminian theology (?) is a very strange world. Salvation is a decision, which becomes a work of obedience which then becomes a reward with heaven when you die. 

With beliefs like that, how can the soverignty of God be assumed? If salvation is a choice then G-d only becomes someone (Christ) who offers salvation not someone who has SECURED salvation for us. 

I really made one hopping mad....literally when I told him, "I am real sorry but G-d did not redeem His people with an ineffectual salvation that can be put on like a shirt and taken off like a pair of pants."

If the Arminian changes his mind then what really changes is who the arminian believes is in control....himself for choosing to be saved OR God who redeems and calls and saves HIS PEOPLE. For some this is a really tough call and can absolutely ruin their lives and relationships with family.
I have seen some arminians come to the reformed faith and what it has cost them personally has been no laughing matter. There are those out there that will tell you that even believing one of the 5 points is more than enough to send you to hell. 

As far as Hank goes......nice voice. Take him with a large bag (instead of the grain) of salt.


----------

